# We Have Lost A Pnw Outbacker



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott Duddles of Scott and Jamie has passed away. I recieved an email from his wife tonight. Please, everyone, please send your condolences. I met Scott just once at a rally. The next rally's he could not attend due to new baby coming, new baby came, and work. When I met him, he was so darn kind and friendly, you know, TYPICAL Outbacker material.I took a pic of his dog at that rally and he used it in his avature (sp?). Very nice people indeed. He leaves behind 2 small boys. I cannot imagine what his family had endured, please count your blessings every minute of every day. Scott and I have emailed back and forth and since I met them, it just doesn't seem real that he is gone. My heart aches for his family. Please visit the online site and view the video of his pictures, one even has the Outback. I would say he grasped life and lived it to the fullest. Rest In Peace Scott. We will miss you....Doxie

Email from his wife:

Tawnya, I am not sure if you remember me or not, but I am Jamie; Scott's wife. I need to the Outbackers know that Scott passed away of an unexpected heart attack on October 26th 2008. This was the only contact information that I was able to find for the Outbackers. If you would like to contact me my email is [email protected] If you would like to view his memorial you may do so at www.andersonstributecenter.com under new services and then scroll down until you come to Scotts. Thank you so much for passing on this devistating news. Thank you, Jamie, Colton and Ethan Duddles


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This is very sad news indeed. I remember sitting around the campfire with Scott and his family (our boys played together for hours) and they were a very friendly family.

I wish Jamie and her family the best during these difficult times.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Thanks Tawnya for posting this. I remember seeing posts from Scott. This is indeed very sad news and I will email the family with my condolences.

Kelly


----------



## Carey

I remember Scotts posts also.

RIP Scott.

I feel for the boys and family too.. Just not fair..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ

This is really bad news, I feel so bad for his family. I will keep his family in my prayers.


----------



## 4ME

My Condolances to his family.

I pray they can find some peace at such a trying time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

From Jamie last night:

Tawnya, Thank you so much for your kindness. Scott had just turned 32 less than a month ago. He went elk hunting with his brother and father outside of La Grande. He told his brother that his arm was hurting and then became ill. He was never a complainer of illnesses or aches. So to tell his brother he was not feeling good was out of the ordinary. His brother took him back to camp and he laid down for a little while and then got up and told his brother that he wanted to go to the hospital, which was about 30 minutes way. He was walking towards the bathroom when he collapsed and his Dad preformed CPR for 30 minutes until the ambulance arrived. He did not make it to the hospital. It has been a rough time for our family as you can imagine. Colton is only 6 and was his Dad's sidekick, and Ethan just turned a year old on the 12th of September.  Thank you again. Jamie, Colton and Ethan


----------



## tidefan

Our prayers are with the family.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## z-family




----------



## rdvholtwood

With deepest sympathy we extend our condolences. Our prayers for Jamie and family in this time of need.

Rick & Donna and Family


----------



## Y-Guy

Wow I am speechless after reading this. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of the family.


----------



## Camping Fan

Wow, such a sad and unexpected loss. Condolences to Jamie and family.


----------



## Scoutr2

Our deepest condolences to Jamie and her family. There is not really much I can say to ease the pain. But please know that you and your boys will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## Sayonara

Wow, words cant explain how sorry i am to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> From Jamie last night:
> 
> Tawnya, Thank you so much for your kindness. Scott had just turned 32 less than a month ago. He went elk hunting with his brother and father outside of La Grande. He told his brother that his arm was hurting and then became ill. He was never a complainer of illnesses or aches. So to tell his brother he was not feeling good was out of the ordinary. His brother took him back to camp and he laid down for a little while and then got up and told his brother that he wanted to go to the hospital, which was about 30 minutes way. He was walking towards the bathroom when he collapsed and his Dad preformed CPR for 30 minutes until the ambulance arrived. He did not make it to the hospital. It has been a rough time for our family as you can imagine. Colton is only 6 and was his Dad's sidekick, and Ethan just turned a year old on the 12th of September. Thank you again. Jamie, Colton and Ethan


 Wow. I can only imagine how hard this has been for the family, for the parents, for the kids and especially Jamie.

Although we have never met, we are still family through Outbackers. May warm memories in the future keep you. May the out pouring of sympathy and well wishes from us help to sustain you for now. Know that are hearts, prayers and support are with you in this trying time.

Eric


----------



## swanny

so very sorry to hear of your loss. our sincerest condolences.

the Swanson family


----------



## PDX_Doug

Shannon and I only had the pleasure of meeting Scott and Jamie one time, at a PNW rally a couple of years back, but the memory of Scott's zest for life remains strong. Scott was at once adventuresome and a kind and gentle soul. They had planned on joining us at the next rally, but childbirth got in the way of that. We were all sorry they could not make it, but rejoiced in the knowledge that they had brought another Outbacker into the world.

Scott, you will be missed by all of us, and will remain in our thoughts whenever we gather in the future. Jamie, please know that you will always have a family here, and if there is anything we can do to help, we are just a mouse click away.

To the other PNW Outbackers that are gathering for the Post-Thanksgiving Rally at Beverly Beach, I invite you all to join me in raising a toast to Scott's memory on Friday evening after the kids are all tucked in. To the rest of the Outbackers family, I invite you to join us in spirit, from wherever you might be.

Sleep well, my friend.

Doug


----------



## Northern Wind

So sorry for your loss, I hope you can gain comfort and strength from your family and friends.
We never had the pleasure of meeting Scott but I'm sure it is our loss, it certainly makes you wonder and realize every day is a gift!
Take care and our prays are with the family.

Steve, Ruth and family.


----------



## mv945

<At a loss for words>
...

...

We too remember Scott & Jamie from the Fall 06 rally. I was looking forward to seeing them again at a future PNW rally, and remember when they posted about their 2nd child. What a tragic loss. You just never know.
Although we will not be at the post Thanksgiving rally, I will join you in a toast to Scott that evening.










Jamie & kids - if you read this thread know that you are in our prayers as well as everyone elses.


----------



## mountainlady56

I didn't know Scott and his family, but I would like to express my condolescences to the family. I found a website with a tribute to him, after I couldn't get the link posted to open, that includes a fantastic family picture, giving you an idea of the type family they were:

http://vosika-sawyerfamily.blogspot.com/20...tt-duddles.html

May God bless his family and know they'll be in my prayers.
Love in Christ,
Darlene


----------



## jnk36jnk

This is just terrible, I know how excted Scott was about the birth of their baby, which was just about the time of the fall rally on the Deschutes. Jodi and I met Scott, one other time, when we were thinking about a rally in a county park, near Parkland. He will be missed.

Dean


----------



## OregonCampin

Sending our thoughts and prayers to the family. We are so sorry for your loss. Please know that there are many people thinking of you in your time of need.

Shannon & Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so, would anyone be interested as a group maybe taking donations to set up something or send or do something for Jamie and the boys? I would be happy to organize it. I won't be on the forum now til later today.
Tawnya


----------



## jnk36jnk

Whatever you do, let us know and we will participate. It would be very neat for the Outbackers to help, since we really are a family. j


----------



## clarkely

My thought, condolences and PRAYERS for the family, the entire Family.

As a Father of young children.....................this is heartbraking.....and i Pray for the Children and Gods Blessing upon them.

For Scott's Father.............I can only imagine as he must of been ripped apart trying to revive his Son, and his brother as he bare witness to it all.

And to his Wife as she must Struggle through the loss of Her Companion and be Strong and Battle through as she raises their Boys.

I am relatively New here and do not know Scott..........but a Story like this touches all!!

My Continued Prayers for the Entire Family.

I had a Pastor once relate a story....when the words are not there.........He said often the Stranger just Wrapping there arms around you and weeping with you can say so much more and be so much more powerful in reaching the "heart" where it needs to be touched.

So i want to extend a large Arm wrapping around the entire family from The "Outbacker Family"

God Bless


----------



## BlueWedge

Very sorry to have heard this. I was just thinking about him this last week.

From the link you provided Doxie...

"Memorials are suggested in memory of Scott for his children, Colton and Ethan and can be sent to Anderson's or delivered to Cascade Central Credit Union or Columbia River Bank where accounts have been set up in his name."

Let me know if you set up something.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Jamie,
We are so sorry to hear of Scott's passing and our hearts go out to you and your kids and to all of Scott's family.
We met you and Scott at the PNW rally a couple of years ago and your warmth and friendship were a big part of the great memories of that event. Scott also helped me with some advice on the forum when I was in the process of doing the axle-flip on our Outback - he was a sharp guy and was so willing to lend a hand and I have no doubt there are many others on the Outbackers forum who benefited from Scott's input. 
Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers

Jonathan and Yvonne


----------



## prevish gang

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of a husband, father, son and friend. I remember his posts as well and will keep their family in my prayers.

I hope the life lesson we take away from this is to always say "I love you" before you leave your mate, your kids and all your other loved ones because we never know if we will have tomorrow to do it.

Darlene


----------



## clarkely

prevish gang said:


> I hope the life lesson we take away from this is to always say "I love you" before you leave your mate, your kids and all your other loved ones because we never know if we will have tomorrow to do it.
> 
> Darlene


Well Stated.............It is something I & The DW do religiously........even when it its a 5 minute run to the convenience store......we always say "love you" other.......as well as when we end a phone conversation.

Life is Short and unfortunately we are often reminded of it in unfortunate times such as these.......................


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The latest from Jamie:

*Thank you for posting that for me. The autopsy confirmed that it was a massive heartattack. His left side was 100% ecluded and the right was 80%. There was nothing that could be done, he would have to have recieve hospital help within 5 minutes. It is still a mystery and a shock because that does not run in the family. He was a very hard worker and had to be doing something at all times. *



*Thank you so much for your support.

Give me some feedback plz, I kind of like doing something special just from Outbackers but will go witht the majority....









*


----------



## jcat67

PDX_Doug said:


> Shannon and I only had the pleasure of meeting Scott and Jamie one time, at a PNW rally a couple of years back, but the memory of Scott's zest for life remains strong. Scott was at once adventuresome and a kind and gentle soul. They had planned on joining us at the next rally, but childbirth got in the way of that. We were all sorry they could not make it, but rejoiced in the knowledge that they had brought another Outbacker into the world.
> 
> Scott, you will be missed by all of us, and will remain in our thoughts whenever we gather in the future. Jamie, please know that you will always have a family here, and if there is anything we can do to help, we are just a mouse click away.
> 
> To the other PNW Outbackers that are gathering for the Post-Thanksgiving Rally at Beverly Beach, I invite you all to join me in raising a toast to Scott's memory on Friday evening after the kids are all tucked in. To the rest of the Outbackers family, I invite you to join us in spirit, from wherever you might be.
> 
> Sleep well, my friend.
> 
> Doug


Doug hit it on the head and I hope all Outbackers can join in the toast in some way. While most East/Wests paths will never cross, through Outbackers.com it seems like we are all across the house rather than across this great nation. It is amazing the heart felt sorrow we all feel, most of whom have never had the opportunity to have met Scott and his family, because of our ties through this forum.

Let us all keep Scott and his family in our prayers.


----------



## anne72

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Scott's family. A life cut far too short, may he rest in peace.


----------



## MaeJae

Never does one feel oneself so utterly helpless as in trying to speak comfort for great bereavement. 
I will not try it. Time is the only comforter for loss &#8230;
-Jane Welsh Carlyle​


Prayers,
MaeJae


----------



## skippershe

Dear Jamie,

I was so sad to read the news about Scott while we were away this weekend.

I am truly heartbroken to hear that we have lost a member of our Outbacker family....I only wish that I could have had the opportunity to meet him in person.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Colton and Ethan. 
Hold your memories close to your heart and may Peace be with you all...


----------



## daves700

I am so sorry to hear about this, my thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

a fellow Outbacker has helped set up a PayPal account to collect donations, we will post the info later today after he and I connect. 
We would like to get a Walmart gift card with the proceedings for her to use for the holidays, it's going to be hard enough as it it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rvholtwood so graciously took on the task of calling Pay Pal today and setting up an account to make donations. It is set up so that it can monitored by more than one person so funds can be tracked. As of now he and I can access it, but feel free to contact me if you want access . Contact info will be given by phone only,no pm's or emails for security reasons. Too many Computer Bad Guy Muggles out in cyber space Thank you Rick for taking the time to get this set up.









*The Paypal Account to donate to is [email protected]*

OUTBKERS note the spelling please to avoid this







,not sure how I know that









Let's show Jamie and the boys out Outbacker Support


----------



## snew

Thoughts and prayers for this precious family. Please receive a hug from the Big A's in Alabama.


----------



## Camper Louise

We are so sorry for your loss, we hope that in time the pain will ease.
Love, the Jackson family


----------



## clarkely

Maybe we can raise enough money to maybe give them something more than just a Walmart Card.

Or that we could give it to them in a cash gift so they can use it as necessary.....in the event their insurance is slow or there becomes a more pressing need.............with a check they can use it the Way the see fit.....just a thought.......

Lets get that account filled up......I just sent in..........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

clarkely said:


> Maybe we can raise enough money to maybe give them something more than just a Walmart Card.
> 
> Or that we could give it to them in a cash gift so they can use it as necessary.....in the event their insurance is slow or there becomes a more pressing need.............with a check they can use it the Way the see fit.....just a thought.......
> 
> Lets get that account filled up......I just sent in..........


It doesn't matter how or what we give them, we can decide that later







. I'll ask Scott's dad what he thinks...
Thank you soooooo much for donating.Read my next post please...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I got this email from Scott's dad last night. Albert, we all care so much and our hearts truly do go out to all of you, and our Outbacker arms are wrapped around all of you. As you know, if there is anything we can do, please hop on the forum and ask!









From Albert:

*Tawnya, You don't know me but I am Scott's father. Scotty was the youngest of my two boys. I want to 
thank you and all the other OutBackers for what you are doing for Jamie and the boys. Jamie has a 
lot to deal with after losing Scott and I know she appreciates your support. We miss Scott so much. 
Our family outings will never be the same, as we always did everthing together. Beverly Beach was 
Scotty's favorite place on the coast to pull his trailer to.

Online at andersonstributecenter.com they moved Scott viewing to past services under D

Thank You
Albert Duddles
*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

If you are having any problems donating, let rvholtwood know, he is calling paypal as someone was having trouble donating. I am sure he'll post something here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I got this email from Scott's dad last night. Albert, we all care so much and our hearts truly do go out to all of you, and our Outbacker arms are wrapped around all of you. As you know, if there is anything we can do, please hop on the forum and ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Albert:
> 
> *Tawnya, You don't know me but I am Scott's father. Scotty was the youngest of my two boys. I want to
> thank you and all the other OutBackers for what you are doing for Jamie and the boys. Jamie has a
> lot to deal with after losing Scott and I know she appreciates your support. We miss Scott so much.
> Our family outings will never be the same, as we always did everthing together. Beverly Beach was
> Scotty's favorite place on the coast to pull his trailer to.
> 
> Online at andersonstributecenter.com they moved Scott viewing to past services under D
> 
> Thank You
> Albert Duddles
> *


I was thinking that maybe those of you that are attending the Thanksgiving get together could do a Geocache in Scott's Memory. PDXDoug? Oregon Camper?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> If you are having any problems donating, let rvholtwood know, he is calling paypal as someone was having trouble donating. I am sure he'll post something here.


Hello Everyone!

Please consider donating, as Scott was part of our Outbacker family, to help Jamie, Colton, and Ethan during this time of need. Your donation will be greatly appreciated!

I want to thank Tawnya for this great idea! If you are having any problems with the donation, or are not sure how to proceed please let us know by emailing [email protected]. A reply with a link button within the email will be sent to you (as shown) - By clicking on this button, it will take you directly to our Paypal -Outbackers.com donation page.










Also, don't worry if you do not have a *Paypal Account*, as _you can_ still donate!!!


----------



## Camper Louise

rdvholtwood said:


> If you are having any problems donating, let rvholtwood know, he is calling paypal as someone was having trouble donating. I am sure he'll post something here.


Hello Everyone!

Please consider donating, as Scott was part of our Outbacker family, to help Jamie, Colton, and Ethan during this time of need. Your donation will be greatly appreciated!

I want to thank Tawnya for this great idea! If you are having any problems with the donation, or are not sure how to proceed please let us know by emailing [email protected]. A reply with a link button within the email will be sent to you (as shown) - By clicking on this button, it will take you directly to our Paypal -Outbackers.com donation page.










Also, don't worry if you do not have a *Paypal Account*, as _you can_ still donate!!!
[/quote]

I just donated, it was quick and easy. If everyone does a little we can really help this family out and let them know how much we care.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Camper Louise said:


> If you are having any problems donating, let rvholtwood know, he is calling paypal as someone was having trouble donating. I am sure he'll post something here.


Hello Everyone!

Please consider donating, as Scott was part of our Outbacker family, to help Jamie, Colton, and Ethan during this time of need. Your donation will be greatly appreciated!

I want to thank Tawnya for this great idea! If you are having any problems with the donation, or are not sure how to proceed please let us know by emailing [email protected]. A reply with a link button within the email will be sent to you (as shown) - By clicking on this button, it will take you directly to our Paypal -Outbackers.com donation page.










Also, don't worry if you do not have a *Paypal Account*, as _you can_ still donate!!!
[/quote]

I just donated, it was quick and easy. If everyone does a little we can really help this family out and let them know how much we care.

[/quote]

Thank you for your contribution Louise


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

From Scott's Dad









Tawnya
I have been following the Outbackers forum for the last few days sense I saw a few Outbackers give 
there condolence's at Andersons Tribute Center, although far apart The Outbackers seem to be a close 
family. I urge the Outbackers family to get regular check ups at the doctor no matter what there age 
is. Scotty never went to the doctor because he never needed to, so we thought. Who would think at 
the age of 32 his arteries would be so plugged. I have been a volunteer fire fighter for the West 
Side Fire Department here in Hood River Valley for over 24 years, who would think the first person I 
ever performed CPR on would be my own son.

Albert


----------



## clarkely

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> From Scott's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawnya
> I have been a volunteer fire fighter for the West
> Side Fire Department here in Hood River Valley for over 24 years, who would think the first person I
> ever performed CPR on would be my own son.
> 
> Albert


Albert our thoughts and Prayers!!!!

When i initially heard that it made me well up..........(having 2 boys of my own)
Reading you write it..................


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> From Scott's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawnya
> I have been following the Outbackers forum for the last few days sense I saw a few Outbackers give
> there condolence's at Andersons Tribute Center, although far apart The Outbackers seem to be a close
> family. I urge the Outbackers family to get regular check ups at the doctor no matter what there age
> is. Scotty never went to the doctor because he never needed to, so we thought. Who would think at
> the age of 32 his arteries would be so plugged. I have been a volunteer fire fighter for the West
> Side Fire Department here in Hood River Valley for over 24 years, who would think the first person I
> ever performed CPR on would be my own son.
> 
> Albert


Tawnya - thank you for sharing this informaton with us - and - to the Outbacker family - please make sure you get checkups! Have that blood pressure and pulse checked! Don't ignore those numbers - make sure if your pressure is too high - you get it down.


----------



## WACOUGAR

rdvholtwood said:


> From Scott's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawnya
> I have been following the Outbackers forum for the last few days sense I saw a few Outbackers give
> there condolence's at Andersons Tribute Center, although far apart The Outbackers seem to be a close
> family. I urge the Outbackers family to get regular check ups at the doctor no matter what there age
> is. Scotty never went to the doctor because he never needed to, so we thought. Who would think at
> the age of 32 his arteries would be so plugged. I have been a volunteer fire fighter for the West
> Side Fire Department here in Hood River Valley for over 24 years, who would think the first person I
> ever performed CPR on would be my own son.
> 
> Albert


Tawnya - thank you for sharing this informaton with us - and - to the Outbacker family - please make sure you get checkups! Have that blood pressure and pulse checked! Don't ignore those numbers - make sure if your pressure is too high - you get it down.
[/quote]

And don't forget to check cholesterol levels also. That can change and is so important. Please, please keep up with regular checkups.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The donations have been sent to Jamie via Scott's brother


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott's Brother, Travis, Responded After Getting The Money Via PayPal:





Tawnya- Thank you for your support, every little bit will help Jamie and the 

kids. The family was amazed that people that maybe

only met Scott once were willing to try to help. We thank you very much, 

for your support, I will get this money to Jamie.



Thank you

Travis


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Scott's Brother, Travis, Responded After Getting The Money Via PayPal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawnya- Thank you for your support, every little bit will help Jamie and the
> 
> kids. The family was amazed that people that maybe
> 
> only met Scott once were willing to try to help. We thank you very much,
> 
> for your support, I will get this money to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Travis


Thanks Tawnya for sharing this news with us!


----------



## Sluggo54

Our prayers go out tonight, and those of our church family in the morning. God bless and keep them all.

Sluggo


----------



## Thor

I just caught up on this thread.

Our prayers to Scott and his family.

Tawnya - Great idea for the donations.

Thor


----------

